# Right mirror tilting in reverse?



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

My friend was convinced that my right mirror tilted down to see the curb better when put in reverse. But i never saw it do it and he claims it only did it the one time he saw. I was wondering if it does tilt or is my friend seeing ****?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Right mirror tilting in reverse? (HOOD RICK)*

He is smoking crack!


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Right mirror tilting in reverse? (HOOD RICK)*

I don't know specifically about the 2001 A6s but my allroad does it if the mirror switch is set to adjust the right mirror. I'd suggest playing with the mirror switch and put it in reverse and note what position the mirror adjustment switch is in each time.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This was an option, so not all cars will have it. It generally came with power-folding mirrors or fully electric seats. Like vr6ninja says, put the mirror switch over tot he right and see if it does it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

IDNKT! Was it an option on all years? I will have to check mine, but I don't recall any such mirror movement. I think I would of noticed, I always back up into my driveway.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

if the mirror switch is in the right position and you put the car into reverse it will tilt down to see the curb.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

It was an option. If you have memory seats then you have the auto lowering right mirror.
You simply put the mirror adjustment switch into the right mirror position before you shift to reverse.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Right mirror tilting in reverse? (HOOD RICK)*

..Doh... just saw franks post... 
Hey Hood
In my 2002 it does it, but you have to keep the mirror adjustment knob on the right side not in the middle. Actually it might be the left. LOL Try right first though. Then the mirror will move down.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

ight thanks guys. i do have memory seats so thats cool that it does work considering im poking 10s in the back so itll be a help lol


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Right mirror tilting in reverse? (Massboykie)*

02 A6 and 02 Allroad do it too


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Right mirror tilting in reverse? (GLS-S4)*

****, even my c4 did this!


----------

